# Aidex 2.35% Glu Solution



## rmsalaysay (Oct 7, 2015)

greetings everyone, hi my name is roy and i'm new to the hobby, i have read all about metricide/cidex etc. but i never heard someone mentioning about "Aidex 2.35% Glutaraldehyde Solution" , if someone know this product or try this before please post it here i'm gonna buy 1Liter to test glu in my 50gallon which currently developing a BBA, i'm not afraid of this since this will be my first encounter and first study on how to get rid of this. 

mixing is base on bottle

1Liter ratio is 640ml Glut:360ml Distilled H20
500ml ratio is 320ml Glut:180ml Distilled H20
250ml ratio is 160ml Glut:90ml Distilled H20

my formulation is (please correct me if i'm wrong)

1.5% solution = (1.5% (target) x 1000ml / 500ml / 250ml / 125ml etc. (the bottle complete)) / 2.35% (aidex glut percentage) - minus the total to get how many h20 needed.

thank you and greetings from Philippines,
eace:


----------



## rmsalaysay (Oct 7, 2015)

up


----------



## rmsalaysay (Oct 7, 2015)

up,

please if someone tried this please post some.


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

why not metricide/cidex?


----------



## rmsalaysay (Oct 7, 2015)

Aquaticz said:


> why not metricide/cidex?


because its so expensive its around 30$ per gallon I can save more than 10$ for this.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

rmsalaysay said:


> greetings everyone, hi my name is roy and i'm new to the hobby, i have read all about metricide/cidex etc. but i never heard someone mentioning about "Aidex 2.35% Glutaraldehyde Solution" , if someone know this product or try this before please post it here i'm gonna buy 1Liter to test glu in my 50gallon which currently developing a BBA, i'm not afraid of this since this will be my first encounter and first study on how to get rid of this.
> 
> mixing is base on bottle
> 
> ...


Hi rmsalaysay,

I just checked and your formulation numbers are correct to attain 1.5% concentrations of glutaraldehyde in the mixes.


----------



## JuliaAdkins (Apr 23, 2012)

And why are you wanting to sterilize your tank? Aidex 2.35% Glutaraldehyde Solution is a sterilizing solution. You could as easily take out the plants and dip them in hydrogen peroxide for a few minutes; then rinse them in clear water before returning them to your tank. But I think first you need to look at what conditions in your tank caused this outbreak to begin in the first place. Rather than treating the symptom, find the cause and change that. Do you have many fish? Are you over feeding the fish and getting excess phosphates in the tank? What about water changes? How often and how much are you changing the water?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

JuliaAdkins said:


> And why are you wanting to sterilize your tank? Aidex 2.35% Glutaraldehyde Solution is a sterilizing solution. You could as easily take out the plants and dip them in hydrogen peroxide for a few minutes; then rinse them in clear water before returning them to your tank. But I think first you need to look at what conditions in your tank caused this outbreak to begin in the first place. Rather than treating the symptom, find the cause and change that. Do you have many fish? Are you over feeding the fish and getting excess phosphates in the tank? What about water changes? How often and how much are you changing the water?


Hi Julia,

Glad to see you on APC! I've used your products for years now and appreciate the discount your company provides to aquarium club members.

Glutaraldehyde, because of its chemistry, can be utilized as a source of carbon molecules for plants during the photosynthesis process similarly to what adding CO2 gas to an aquarium does. Testing has shown that Seachem Excel contains gutaraldehyde in approximately a 1.5% concentration. Although not advertised by Seachem due to regulatory reasons, Excel (gutaraldehyde) when dosed at approximately 2X the normal dosage acts as an algae inhibitor.

I suspect that rmsalaysay (OP) is planning on using it as a carbon molecule source or an algaecide.


----------



## rmsalaysay (Oct 7, 2015)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi Julia,
> 
> Glad to see you on APC! I've used your products for years now and appreciate the discount your company provides to aquarium club members.
> 
> ...


sir thank you for answering his question for me, its true that i will use this as an algaecide and also for some source of co2 in my tank though i use only a DIY Co2. sir seattle i've been ask this question about on their country manager or product manager that travel different country to promote their products about the "polycycloglutaracetal" and why that chemical is not patent since the release of there product excel? his answer is like "i think i can't go anywhere with this man answer" and ask about the glutaraldehyde. he mock me on that. i dont know what to say but that's how our conversation ended. he don't answer me really. its a secret chemical that scientist also don't know hahahaha.

sir seattle i'm gonna use this also to my NPT tank as per suggest by tom barr on this kind of setup.

thank you for confirming my calculation sir. i appreciate it.



JuliaAdkins said:


> And why are you wanting to sterilize your tank? Aidex 2.35% Glutaraldehyde Solution is a sterilizing solution. You could as easily take out the plants and dip them in hydrogen peroxide for a few minutes; then rinse them in clear water before returning them to your tank. But I think first you need to look at what conditions in your tank caused this outbreak to begin in the first place. Rather than treating the symptom, find the cause and change that. Do you have many fish? Are you over feeding the fish and getting excess phosphates in the tank? What about water changes? How often and how much are you changing the water?


i dose my 170 (water volume) liter tank (50gallon) of diy macro, KNO3+KH2PO4 and a terrestrial fertilizer as source of micro. i just want to know and experience that effect and benefits of this glut as many of hobbyist tested, as you can see there is a lot of topic about this.

i dose my tank under Estimated Index with regular 50% weekly water changes. i just want to experience this chemical from low tech to high tech setup. nothing will lose if i try it.


----------

